# Gemma's major makeover!



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, after keeping her hair long for almost 3 years I broke down and took her to a groomer. After a summer filled of camping and hiking, combing the coat, etc. I decided it was time. I found myself not letting her go in the mud because i didn't want to bath her after. She wasn't enjoying the long grooming sessions and her undercoat seemed be getting thicker by the day. walking in the hot sun was uncomfortable for her and in the end, i decided as much as I love her coat long, it just isnt' practical given our lifestyle, so she now is sporting the "Oh so popular Puppycut".

I held back tears at the groomer and smiled and told her I loved it (i didn't). I miss her long fur. It will be more practical and comfortable for her and much less work for me. 

On the upside, she really does look like she did as a puppy! It's starting to grow on me...


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Gemma looks cute as can be. Don't cry mum, she looks great.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable with both styles!! If one is much easier for you, and enables her to go out and have more fun, I'd say stick with it. Such a beautiful pup either way. Does she seem to like the change, can you tell?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

it's funny, she seems depressed. she's hiding her head and won't look at me. I think she's angry that she lost her coat! She will get over it! Can't wait to take her swimming!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

she is just darling either way


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

What are you doing posting pictures of Charlie?  they are so alike and therefore I think Gemma is super-cute.

I sympathise though; I can't decide what to do. I love the long hair but it is a lot of work. So Charlie is about the same length as Gemma. I'd love to go longer but as we move into summer here I think I'll probably end up going shorter again - he gets so hot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm a long coat lover, and I think she looks adorable! 

I think she's picking up on your mixed feelings about the cut. When YOU get used to it, she will too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuss said:


> it's funny, she seems depressed. she's hiding her head and won't look at me. I think she's angry that she lost her coat! She will get over it! Can't wait to take her swimming!


Gemma looks adorable in her new shorter "do". I understand what you're saying about being depressed because we had a Bichon who, when cut down the first time, hid behind the chair for a couple of days until he got used to the new feel. I think both you and Gemma will be more comfortable when indulging in activities.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm sure it is a big adjustment, but I agree with the gang that she looks great! I'm hoping to be keeping Archer in that style of puppy cut. Is the hair around her eyes trimmed, or kept long?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

the hair around her eyes is trimmed quite short; i'd actually like it if she had left her eyebrows and moustash a little longer, but i think it's a work in progress. overall it's growing on me as the evening progresses. I think the trauma of an afternoon at the groomers has taken it's toll and she's just exhausted. My other dog has already checked out for the night and is upstairs sleeping on my bed and it's only 8pm (although i have been calling her a naked mole rat all evening so she may also have hurt feelings).

Here are the before and after photos of the two of them.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

My groomer keeps talking me out of a shorter haircut! But Osky is a year old and is constantly active outdoors so he is a big mess all the time.
I like how they trimmed Gemma's face, she has great eyebrows!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

They both are adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gemma looks great! Let her know we think so!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Gemma looks good. I'm all for simplicity - Chloe will stay with a puppy cut. It suits our lifestyle and especially the hot summers here.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I think you've struck a great compromise between simplicity and retaining the Hav look.

I was just telling Sheldon last night as I was combing through a knot "Sheldon, when Mommy was little she had very long curls, and she would have to sit still while her Mommy combed her hair every day, even if it was a little comfortable."

It reminded me that I left my daughter's hair on the shorter side until she was old enough to comb it herself - so she "wouldn't have to go through what I went through". 

Yes, I'm keeping Sheldon in a puppy clip! Like daughter, like dog.


----------

